# Beagle missing in Colchester Essex



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

A female Beagle has gone missing in the Gosbecks area of Colchester today, details are on Dog Lost,
Please if in the area keep an eye out for Brandy


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Yipppeeeeee Brandy has been found this morning, she is home now,


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

That's brilliant news she was missing a long time :-( x


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Wonderful news x


----------



## Christian32 (Mar 28, 2013)

hazel pritchard said:


> A female Beagle has gone missing in the Gosbecks area of Colchester today, details are on Dog Lost,
> Please if in the area keep an eye out for Brandy


I am feeling so sad for your loss. Hope some one can get her and bring her to you.

View more


----------

